# US Dept of State Travel Alert



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

Sorry, just checked the date this is a month old


----------



## Lanason (Sep 1, 2009)

aykalam said:


> Sorry, just checked the date this is a month old


The Americans seem to turn up "late" for most things important


----------

